# 4-12mm 1.2 Lens on GH2 Lumix - ultra fast/wide C Mount adapting



## Psynema (Jun 20, 2011)

Adapted a Tamron 4-12mm 1.2 ultra wide and ultra fast lens on a GH2 lumix using ETC mode.  Just wanted to share the vid

YouTube - &#x202a;4-12mm Tamron 1.2 on GH2 Lumix&#x202c;&rlm;

Also doable on the AF100.  Anyone else do something like this wiht C Mount lenses?


----------



## den9 (Jul 6, 2011)

genos

yuck!

interesting video though


----------

